# mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

today i got a present in the mail from sk motorsport and kinetic.








here are all of the goods








here is a preview of my plan...








here is one of the secret ingredients

















old pic of the car 








and engine bay








weather permitting the tear down starts tomorrow.
more to come.... 


_Modified by djpj06 at 1:04 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

FSI intercooler? 
That must have taken some time to arrange that photo.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (BMGFifty)*

fsi ftw! we got a lot of broken end tanks from vicious pot holes this winter, so i started to collect the broken intercoolers and pieced together one good one. i used two end tanks from the same side so i can get the pipes around the radiator.
i had the kit shipped to work and when i got home it was like christmas... boxes, toys and wrapping paper everywhere.










_Modified by djpj06 at 12:15 AM 5-5-2007_


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

here are some more fun parts
autotech 270* and phenolic gasket from new south









here is the size difference between the t3/t4 and a k03, i was stunned at the size of the t3/t4 when i first pulled it out of the box.
















home depot turbo heat shield. the turbo hotside is really close to the throttle body and the vacuum line to the brake booster
















mocking up










_Modified by djpj06 at 9:54 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## dsijetta (Apr 28, 2007)

looking good, im jealous


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (dsijetta)*

thanks








i didnt mention this in the first post... which i should have, but...
this thread is dedicated to all of the 2.0 masters.
ABFjeff
tdogg
steve pagano
salsagti
bgmfifty
jbetz
rippinralf
jefnes3
all star me
wolfgti
and many others whose information and inspiration has made this project possible.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

today i found out that i have a 96 aba obd2 big port head (no shroud) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








before the mock up i was worried that the turbo wouldnt fit. is close but it fits.








cleaned and opened up the intake manifold








the aba and aeg injectors are a little different... the aba is longer and the oring is a little narrower.








so the fix... which i learned from pagano..
take the spacer off of the aba injector and put the big oring from the aeg fuel rail side in it place.
















and install a spacer between the manifold and the fuel rail.








the finished lower manifold








and the installed new south gasket










_Modified by djpj06 at 10:10 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

what the ferk. this thing is soooo poopy
fart kit maybe


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (dub lover)*


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (dub lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub lover* »_what the ferk. this thing is soooo poopy
fart kit maybe









hahahahahahahaha
i love you too josh


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (djpj06)*

ok i hate the fact you have the large port head......And Good luck with the innercooler kit.....they just finished a MK4 vr6 Kinetic kit and used only one of the supplied pipes in the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif As the routing and fit was junk........Hope th e2.0 kit is better.
Now get it together all ready


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

looks good so far... subscribed


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_.....they just finished a MK4 vr6 Kinetic kit and used only one of the supplied pipes in the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif As the routing and fit was junk........Hope th e2.0 kit is better.


i only got stage 1, so no intercooler pipes... yet. the aba kit needs some modification to get it to work with the mk4 intake mani and oem intercooler.
cam should be in tomorrow.... depending on how my day work goes at work.








thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_
i only got stage 1, so no intercooler pipes... yet. the aba kit needs some modification to get it to work with the mk4 intake mani and oem intercooler.
cam should be in tomorrow.... depending on how my day work goes at work.








thanks for the encouraging words









Good to hear..........When they do come out with an innercooler kit........Don't buy it......you will be sorry with the fit and finish.
The stage one kit is top notch


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Oh and if your going to run more than 12 psi in the future...install a head spacer at this time.....saves trouble down the road.....I should know


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Oh and if your going to run more than 12 psi in the future...install a head spacer at this time.....saves trouble down the road.....I should know









Good advice, but dave, it only takes me an hour to do a headspacer.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Braggert


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Hey man can you take a pic of your engine with the intake manifold installed from the top? So I can see where your turbo sits in relation to intake. Im have a interference problem with my stock intake manifold and turbo and was hoping a mk4 one would solve the problem.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Winston_Taco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Winston_Taco* »_Hey man can you take a pic of your engine with the intake manifold installed from the top? So I can see where your turbo sits in relation to intake. Im have a interference problem with my stock intake manifold and turbo and was hoping a mk4 one would solve the problem.

i have this test fit on an extra head pic.... i will get a better one soon

















270* cam, aeg lifters and aeg splash guard








bye, bye crazy knock sensor spacer..
















rare and ancient translation of the vw bible


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

are you sure the 270 cam will be boost friendly?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_are you sure the 270 cam will be boost friendly? 

Yes it's a proven fact.......Tha's what i'm installing as we speek.....ok mine is a tt 268.....same differance


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Yes it's a proven fact.......Tha's what i'm installing as we speek.....ok mine is a tt 268.....same differance









Same??? The cam gods frown upon you!!! Trust me, he'll be in here to let you know.


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Thanks for the pic man. But I'm still thinking that will hit too. When I was making my manifold I was too worried about staying away from the firewall. Now my only option is a short runner intake. And that will blow the budget.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Winston_Taco)*

i hate budgets








today i reinstalled the n/a exaust mani and down pipe and the upper intake mani and all of the sensors, plus the c2 chip so that i could break in the new cam.







the cam and the turbo have different break in instructions. the cam was start the engine and keep the idle at 2000 for twenty min. the turbo is crank the engine with out starting to build oil press then let the engine idle for at least 4 min. anyway, after getting the engine nice and hot i called it quits for the night.
one note though... i didnt drive the car but the c2 chip seemed sweet n/a. it seemed to rev faster then the tt chip.... could have been the cam too


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

One great thing about Jeff's software is it's very adaptable... it seems to always be in the best possible range... I wish I knew how he did it.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

tdogg had mentioned that the TT 268* and AT 270* were very similar, but that the 268* had more valve over lap so the 270* would be better with f/i. 
i had also read a post where jefnes3 had recommended the 270* to open up the turbo's high end.
im not sure how well it will work, but it sure is a fun experiment


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

it would be fun to run the car a little while longer with the cam and c2 chip to see how it would do, but it would kill me to stop this project now


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Lookin good


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (djpj06)*

TT=268° 109 071 $130.00 268° 245°/244.5° 232.5°/231° 226°/225° .440" 110° 2.8° BTDC 
AT=Lift: 0.449"
Duration: 270° at 0.1mm check, 112° lobe center.
OK the differance is not much.......Still waiting for the cam toucher to Chime in








And Right from Jeffnes3
Yes it will be fine and open up the top end as stated above


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

i have been spending the last couple of days sorting out where everything will go. nothing is finalized yet but it is getting closer.


----------



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (djpj06)*

PUT THAT **** TOGETHER PLEASES
POOPY FART FART


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (dub lover)*

i had to work saturday, so i only got half as much done this weekend as i wanted to.








new breather pipe








turbo, oil lines, and breather installed








heat shield, intake manifold and throttle body installed


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

A build worthy of the OBC stamp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_A build worthy of the OBC stamp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks! obc represent


----------



## fakehawk (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

i love me some mk2 2.0 action
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (fakehawk)*

i havent had enough time to play with my car because i have been spending too much time at my second home
















i spent tonight working on the intercooler. here is a pic of the core









end tanks on(i hope they hold pressure







) and the flange altered to accept a silicone connector.


----------



## WERDNA75 (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (WERDNA75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WERDNA75* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks andrew








finnished up the intercooler tonight



































_Modified by djpj06 at 11:08 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

im behind schedule! aaaaaagh!








i got this done today though. 
super creepy baffled oil pan.
























all thats really left are the intercooler pipes and the exhaust. im going from 2.25" to 2.5".


----------



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_
super creepy baffled oil pan.










WTF is that? A freeking rabbit snare?
HOLY POOP


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (dub lover)*

snowboard binding


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

it's either a bear trap or the headgear that my friend's little sister wore in middle school.... we teased her so bad.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_snowboard binding









that was my first thought!!!


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit ([email protected])*

like i said, SUPER CREEPY


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

i got a good deal on a corrado vr6 exhaust. tt 2.5" stainless steel.








just a little bigger then my old tt 2.25" 
top 2.25, bottom 2.5








the hangers on the corrado are different then the mk2. so i had to make new mounts to the car.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

so everything is pretty much done except the intercooler piping. i am having a friend make the pipes, so i had to get my car across town so that he could fabricate them. 
so...... i made a temp home depot pipe
















hopefully the real pipes will be finished tomorrow 


_Modified by djpj06 at 6:33 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

I did the same thing on my piping.







looking good dude, I officially put the OBC stamp on this build.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (ABF Jeff)*

^
^
^
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








so i took the car to my friend... i left it there for 2 days and couldnt take not finishing the project my self. plus the quote for the pipes (with labor and materials) was about the cost of a cheep mig welder from home depot. ........ so this weekend i started learning to weld








the welds are crappy but will do for my first time... i ordered some silicone connectors from bbm and i need a mandrel 45* from the intercooler to the t.b. hopefully the pipes will be finished by next weekend








some welds
















engine shot








i am using a auto parts store 90* bend coming out of the intrecooler because the crimp allows the pipe to clear the front subframe 









_Modified by djpj06 at 9:15 PM 5-28-2007_ 

_Modified by djpj06 at 12:54 AM 5-29-2007_ 


_Modified by djpj06 at 12:55 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

Autotech's website states the 270* cam is for all 8v hydro up to 1995.
Here you have it in a '96 + AEG ('99) lifters.
Any issues? Any idea why Autotech says it's only for '95 and earlier?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Autotech's website states the 270* cam is for all 8v hydro up to 1995.
Here you have it in a '96 + AEG ('99) lifters.
Any issues? Any idea why Autotech says it's only for '95 and earlier?
Thanks,
Rey

Valve springs... Any lift over .440" is too big for single valve springs... since OBDI ABA's had duals and OBDII ABA's had singles, that's why they say up to 95, cause 96 got singles. You can do a dual spring conversion easily, and most people would run HD dual springs as well, so you'd be set. And as far as the AEG lifters go, they're just lighter than the ABA ones, I've run them in multiple cars (one without knowing they were lighter, just had a spare set) and I'll be running them along with some other lightened parts in both my 8V turbo and my 16V rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (elRey)*

no issues yet








i think that they say it is for up to 95 is because the early aba motors had dual valve springs stock. if you put the 270* in late motors it is best to upgrade to dual valve springs. there may also be check engine light issues in later cars.
the aeg lifters are direct fit into aba motors and they are lighter in weight.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_no issues yet








i think that they say it is for up to 95 is because the early aba motors had dual valve springs stock. if you put the 270* in late motors it is best to upgrade to dual valve springs. there may also be check engine light issues in later cars.
the aeg lifters are direct fit into aba motors and they are lighter in weight. 

Did you upgrade your springs?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Did you upgrade your springs?

 
yes. 
i originally was going to stay n/a so i got this set up with a tt 268* cam.
http://www.performance-cafe.co...0}207
when i went to the turbo , i had the aeg lifters laying around and i needed a cam that was more boost friendly..


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

so many aeg turbo's popping up these days ... congrats and good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (bugasm99)*

thanks.. i hope to have the intercooler pipes done this weekend.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just the intake manifold and lifters are aeg


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

well... the intercooler pipes are done








bbm got me these parts by friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








2.5" mandrel u-turn from local performance shop








the pipes done, before paint. it started to rain between coats of paint, so no pics of them painted.... yet.











_Modified by djpj06 at 12:16 AM 6-3-2007_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Yes it's a proven fact.......Tha's what i'm installing as we speek.....ok mine is a tt 268.....same differance









i remember when people thought i was crazy for running a 270... even when i got up on honda tech and looked up the specs for the "boost friendly" cams and stock cams they were running on their boosted setups...
....way bigger than what we "typically" run
i picked up quite a few top end HP from my 270, spooled slightly earlier and had a longer powerband


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (the4ork)*

DONE..









clearance of lower pipe to ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








pipes painted and installed


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (djpj06)*

here's the main question... how's it run?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (ABF Jeff)*

Pete...hope the welds on those pipes didn't cost you too much; they look kind of iffy. but overall well put together!!!


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit ([email protected])*

Nice work Peter! Can't wait to see that thing driving around.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pete...hope the welds on those pipes didn't cost you too much; they look kind of iffy. but overall well put together!!!


he stated above that he bought a small welder and made the piping himself
looks like a great job


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (quickhuh)*

making a strong weld is one thing, making a pressure tight weld is another... if you do have leaks on the welds, you can always goop them with some JB weld or cut it and throw a coupler in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (Hugh Gordon)*

thanks hugh








quickhuh..








ABF Jeff: im still driving it mello for about another 350 miles.... but i opened it up a little tonight... and it feels strong at 5 psi. very vr6ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]: yeah, the welds are a little ruff... but i am more worried about the intercooler, i switched end tanks and im not sure of the seal.... im going to press test the charge side sometime this week at work. the boost guage was reading 5 psi, so no major leaks yet










_Modified by djpj06 at 9:31 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_he stated above that he bought a small welder and made the piping himself
looks like a great job









ah...didn't see that. last I read he built the PVC pipes so he could have them welded by someone else.
did you use a shielding gas with that MIG Peter?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 aba/aeg with kinetic turbo kit ([email protected])*

no... ghetto all the way


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

sweeet im gona make my own piping for my intercooler, i think im gona go find one from the saab/volvo section of my junkyard....


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

update.. so far the car is running great! i finished the 500 mile break in period that some friends had suggested,... but i wasnt all that easy on the turbo.... i did really good for about 200 miles.








at 5 psi the car pulls hard past 3500. at first i felt that the car pulled about as fast as a 12v vr.. now it feels more like a 24v
i got a new toy for the turbo
















i hope to install it tomorrow... it is a dual stage boost controller. first stage is the waste gate spring, the second is off of the mbc. it comes with a pneumatic solenoid to switch between the two.


----------



## jordan92o (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

looks aweasome how long does it usually take the turbo to spool up around what rpms?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

what engine management are you using; how are you monitoring A/F, timing, etc? sounds like you could use standalone!


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

right now i am using the stock ecu with a c2 motorsport chip, it came with the turbo kit. i dont have a wide band a/f r, so im not sure how the mixture is, but the car is running well so far. i eventually would like to go stand alone, but i think it is a long way down the road.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

you should get a good wideband (like a Uego or an Innovative) and an adjustable FPR so you can fine tune it a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you should get a good wideband (like a Uego or an Innovative) and an adjustable FPR so you can fine tune it a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not a bad idea, but the problem is that if you tweak the fuel pressure to richen or lean it out, the ECU will just compensate, motronic is suprisingly adaptable. Honestly, if you aren't getting really flat AFR's with the C2 chip, you've got something out of place.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

good point...forgot how decent motronic was to begin with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i still want a wide band to keep an eye on things


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_i still want a wide band to keep an eye on things

That's exactly the place for it... attached to a wideband guage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although, based on experience, I'd be shocked if you got anywhere near the red zone... most C2 chipped turbo cars I've seen sit around 12.4 flat, there isn't even a lean swing when boost comes on.. I would spike pretty fast right around 3300RPM's, jump from around 6psi to 22psi, and even the narrow half of the guage never swept more than about .2. Great tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_One great thing about Jeff's software is it's very adaptable... it seems to always be in the best possible range... I wish I knew how he did it.









Just read this..
Realize that in every FI tune is a full N/A tune so you can drive nice
out of boost. In the case of the 42# inj. N/A takes 1/2 the map, instead of
the whole map stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Just read this..
Realize that in every FI tune is a full N/A tune so you can drive nice
out of boost. In the case of the 42# inj. N/A takes 1/2 the map, instead of
the whole map stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff

Ok, so basically, instead of focusing on the boost map and ignoring the off-boost map, you split the map in half and spend an equal amount of space on the off-boost map? 
Here's the thing...
I can understand differentiating it with a MAP based system, but with the MAF, it's harder to anticipate exactly how much air it's going to flow at different RPM's and boost levels added to the fact that it works well on a variety of different compressors.
That's what I don't understand. I know Motronic is highly adaptable, but geez, man, to see such flat AFR's on both my T3/T4 16V and my friend's T3 8V at almost 10psi difference... it's a work of art. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

its all 'specific' load.
figure it like this....
airlfow measured by MAF (critical, max it out, ecu is blind)
take rpm
calculate specific cylinder charge (ecu knows engine displacement) = load
look up load vs rpm on fuel and ignition maps.
200hp takes the same amount of fuel regarless of set-up. THIS
is where the MAF RULES. MAF measures power not boost.
granted on a great set-up this is done at lower boost, so we 'could'
bump ignition for these higherflow cars...this is splitting hairs
on 'canned' software.
-Jeff


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

So what it sounds like to me is that stock tune only deals with 0-95% load x 800-7000RPM over 20x20 blocks (i.e.)
and the FI has to deal with 0-190% load x 800-7000RPM over 20x20 blocks.
Take the RPM range out since they're the same you have to deal with twice the load range over the same number of blocks (or steps). That means you have to take bigger steps. Which means less resolution.
edit:
but using a VR6 maf housing you scale the load down ~36% so really 0-122% over 20x20.
Or am I WAY off?



_Modified by elRey at 9:50 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (jordan92o)*

ok... sorry it took so long to answer your question. im at 8 psi now with the mbc, at 8 psi the b00st guage starts climing from 0 at 3000. i have full boost by at least 3500. maybe a little sooner, but thing start moving pretty quick.








edit to give jefnes3 a BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the engine management.

_Modified by djpj06 at 8:20 PM 6-19-2007_


_Modified by djpj06 at 8:20 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (djpj06)*

I just got this software a couple of weeks ago. I havent got my car together yet. But seeing this talk on here makes me want to get it together sooner just so I can see how well my car is going to run.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Winston_Taco)*

so... at 8psi the clutch slips at 5000 rpm in 3rd gear


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

so this is my answer to a slipping 16v clutch.
















size difference of 020 and 02a








crazy clutch cable set up


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

i found out that my digi cam takes ok video








here is a night shot of the car idling tonight 



_Modified by djpj06 at 2:48 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

sick sick build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , need more vids


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red97k2golf* »_sick sick build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , need more vids









thanks








and here is another vid.... or two


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

I don't know where I have been, but this is an awesome thread. I approve!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

cool thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i recently got my ABAt running as well. now i need to know from you: how hard was the VR6 trans swap?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

not too hard... about the same work to do a clutch. i went with a clutch cable instead of the hydro clutch.... there was a little work to get that to work.... but not too bad.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I don't know where I have been, but this is an awesome thread. I approve!









thanks







you have been a huge inspiration


----------



## OH*SNAP (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_cool thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i recently got my ABAt running as well. now i need to know from you: how hard was the VR6 trans swap?

you mean the g60 tran swap right? you modavating me to get my aba swap done so i can turbo it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (OH*SNAP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OH*SNAP* »_
you mean the g60 tran swap right? you modavating me to get my aba swap done so i can turbo it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh yeah g60 didn't even cross my mind. my plan is to do the same thing. how's the cable shift??


----------



## fortheloveofgolf (Jul 12, 2006)

wow. thats basically all i can think of to say. definitely a great write up. ill probably have questions for you later.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (fortheloveofgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortheloveofgolf* »_wow. thats basically all i can think of to say. definitely a great write up. ill probably have questions for you later.

ask away.. that is why i made this thread, to share what i have learned..... good or bad.








if you swap to a 02a trans it has to be from a 4 cylinder. the transmission that i got is the one from performance-cafe.com. i like the 020 shifter feels more then the 02a, but my 020 had a short shift leverand all new bushings, the o2a cable set is from a corrado, had long throw and is a little sloppy. one of my friends said its kind of like stirring paint







... im planing a short shift lever for this set up in the future.


----------



## Buddau (Apr 15, 2000)

I have a question, why are those people pulling out in fron t of you in that 2nd video?
Nice car you have built, when do I get a ride?
G-60 Corrado's shifted like crap. I don't know if it was interanl to the tranny or the linkage.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Buddau)*

its kind of a natural phenomenon, same as squirrels, birds and deer.








we ride tomorrow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

some time slips







my car is #468


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Nice times, get that 60' down and they will improve even more. 
you can build your own short shifter pretty easily with a welder or get a diesel geek one, that really tightens up the shifting feel. 
I even went as far to make my own side to side reducer and may add a TT short shifter so I can extend the shifter up by the steering wheel. In a mk2 the exhaust tunnel is much lower than a mk3 or Corrado so the reach is excessive.
heres a link on making you own Short shifter: http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...=5988


_Modified by all-starr-me at 10:51 PM 8-31-2007_


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

wow.. that is a cool link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

ok..... time for some dyno love








dyno from a few months before turbo install, when the motor was like the pic in the first post.
111.7hp/115.6tq








the rest of the dyno graphs are from tonight. i drove in at 11psi, then tested at 10psi(stg 2 suggested limit) then 5 psi to get an idea of stg 1.
11psi...212.7hp/237.9tq








10psi...205.4hp/230tq








5psi....159.6hp/175.0tq


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

do you have a head spacer? if you do, a MKII fuel pump and the stage 2 setup (42#) should be good to around 14-15psi. get the boost up a little higher, and shoot for 250tq... then you've got some real numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

still stock compression.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Very nice build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am doing up an ABA/16vt at this point in time and the numbers you showed give me much anticipation. I like the heat shield idea. Is it all Home depot stuff? I will get a write-up soon, but not sure where to post it. I get more luv in the 2.0 forum(it is a 2.0 after all) but it is a 16v







ABF Jeff has been helping out ALOT!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

HMMM 2.0L 16V... They don't call me ABF Jeff for nuttin!


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

definitely post in the 2.0 forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im thinking about 16v also, but i love the cost of 8v parts.








the heat shild is part home depot and part cloth heat shield from a 1.8t. i really want a turbo blanket.


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

wow!!! so stoked now. ripping my aba8v and tranny out of my donor car saurday. Just need to find a rabbit and sell my dirtbike


----------



## ShawnC757 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Looking good! I plan on workin on my jetta before spring ends. Dont have to much experience on a turbo build but it will be a learning experience that I cant wait to do. I kinda got the knowledge (thanx to the XW Vortexers) but just not the experience.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (ShawnC757)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tommyjunior (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

How come your afr's are so rich? Have you tried leaning it out a little? 10:1 is very conservative, try 11.4 to 11.6, then you'll see some nice gains. 
Oh yeah, very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif give's me inspiration to get my ass in gear.


_Modified by tommyjunior at 12:55 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

hey, ever hear of using a trans from a g60 setup with a 2.0t??


----------

